# honey/garlic sausage recipes???



## skully (Sep 12, 2013)

hi y'all, i did do a search for fresh honey/garlic sausage and came up empty.  does anyone know of any good pork based honey garlic recipes that they'd care to share???  im interested in what % of honey /pound/kg.  thanks to all for sharing


----------



## driedstick (Sep 12, 2013)

sorry never done any of that - not a sweet meat eater,,,but do like garlic  - good luck on your search!!!!!! where did you here did you hear of this type of recipe???


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 12, 2013)

I did some ham sticks a while back with garlic and honey.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/128748/looking-for-honey-ham-stick-recipe

Sounds like you might need to start with a little and do a few test fries.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 13, 2013)

I would suggest you start by finding a Garlic Sausage Recipe and add Honey to one that interests you. Some garlic sausage recipes contain sugar. Leave it out and start by adding 1 Tbs Honey for every 2 Lbs of meat and run a test fry, continue adding 1 Tbs until you are happy, take good notes. An issues to consider...Honey caramelizes around 230*F. If you are making a Fresh Sausage you will have to Hot Smoke it at 200-225*F or higher. If your smoker is not super steady you will have hot spikes and risk burning the sausage, at least on the outside. The fix is to add Cure #1 to the mix at 1 level tsp per 5 lbs of meat. This will allow smoking at 100 to 170*F over a long period of time without burning. What you will essentially end up with is Sweet Kielbasa. If you really wish to experiment you can balance the Sweet with Sour (Buttermilk Powder), Salt and Heat (Cayenne, etc.). I am interested in what you come up with and decide to do...JJ


----------



## skully (Sep 13, 2013)

honey garlic style fresh sausage is an awesome combination.  many versions of it are readily available all over and costco's is excellent.  ive tried to fish for ingredients/ratios but everyone says that everything comes pre-packaged(spices), they just grind and mix/stuff. id like to know the % of honey/kg.  heres a link for to try a major brands version, but if i can say again, that costcos i find to be excellent.  i know what some will say about experimenting but a start would be nice from someone who would care to share.  thanks

(I am sorry but Off site links are not allowed per TulsaJeff....I have edited the link out.  Kat)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 13, 2013)

The link to the Johnsonville Honey Garlic Sausage does not list Honey as an ingredient, just Corn Syrup. It may contain Honey Powder as one of the Natural Ingredients but it is so far down the list there is no way to even guess how much. We may have been typing at the same time so it was missed, but as I said above, try 1 Tbs (.75oz by weight) (22g) Honey for every 2 Lbs (Kg) of Meat. Or about 1% Honey per Kg. You can always add more but no way to take it out...This should be interesting, good luck...JJ


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 13, 2013)

Canadian fresh honey-garlic sausage?

Salt 1.8 % to 2.0 %
Fresh minced garlic 0.5 %
Honey 3.0 %

I would use only the best ingredients, no Chinese honey or garlic.

Start with a 500 gram batch and adjust to personal taste.

~Martin


----------



## skully (Sep 13, 2013)

thanks chef jimmy j and diggindogfarm, i was gonna try a 1.5%/kg honey to start, diggindogfarm, might 3% be high, seems like allot of honey??? im just thinkin out loud, no offence,  your 1.8-2 for salt and .5 for garlic is right on the money for sure.  maybe then ill split the diff and try a 2 for honey.  i can say then that my batch will be 1.8-2/salt, 1/garlic, 2/honey.  will let You guys know how things turn out.  cheff jiimy j, the link was to allow members to see the style/flavor of sausage and perhaps to try some, most as i, like hotter/spicier style of sausage but every now and then i buy some honey/garlic for a change up, kids/women and overall everyone loves that style of fresh sausage on the smoker/grill.  it is a nice variation for a change up.  will post up some pics too. thanks.  (the johnsonville ingredients, like most are all spices/flavorings as opposed to raw ingredients, you are correct, i will use fresh and raw ingredients as i always do.  peace


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 13, 2013)

SKULLY said:


> I was gonna try a 1.5%/kg honey to start, DigginDogFarm, might 3% be high, seems like a lot of honey???



Depends on personal preference.
It's about 1.4 level tablespoons (30 grams) of honey per kilo of pork.
The only way to know is to try it.
I got the percentages from a Canadian some time ago.
For consistency and repeatability I strongly recommend weighing ingredients with an accurate gram scale rather than using volume measurements.


~Martin


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 13, 2013)

Since the Johnsonville's are a brat, if basic honey and garlic don't suit you, you may want to adapt a brat recipe.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/135331/single-white-male-iso-bratwurst-recipes#post_925250


~Martin


----------



## boykjo (Sep 13, 2013)

IMHO I would rather have a honey flavored breakfast sausage.......(sage)  I just cant picture garlic and honey together like a honey flavored Kielbasa...... Let us know how it comes out... Would be interesting to see your results

Joe


----------



## big matt (Mar 9, 2017)

Actually, I am Canadian and we put 6% honey with 2% salt and 2% garlic powder. It's great! Trust me. Try it with some ground pork from the grocery store in a small patty. It will be little dry because of the leaner cut, but it will give you an idea.


----------

